# Meeting in Michigan- closer to home.



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

I know there's the Orion Oaks Bark Park event already planned, but I think that's for this weekend... My husband has NEXT Thursday, Friday and Saturday off. We were planning on going up to Caseville to camp with his family, but certain events transpired (his idiot BIL is now ALSO going) so we canceled our plans. I feel bad though because I got the dogs all excited about going on a trip or something. 

I was wondering if... either that get pushed back a weekend, OR if anyone wanted to come up to Frankenmuth one of those days. There's a pretty cool dog park here. (Not as cool as the Orion Oaks sounds, I'll admit, but still pretty schnazzy.)

One reason it would be difficult for us to get to Lake Orion... Mojo's pretty good in a vehicle but Maxie is HORRIBLE. LOL... long trips are a major headache with her. 

But we could make it work if we had to.

Let me know!


----------



## kiranddoug (Jun 16, 2009)

Orion Oaks hasn't happened yet I go there on a regular basis cause it is only a few miles away. With planning, we could drive up to Frankenmuth for a get together...my husband owes me ;-)


----------



## hh2420 (Dec 28, 2008)

Aww we missed it. Coop and his new brother would love to come and meet with other goldens. We live about 25 minutes from Frankenmuth (Grand Blanc).


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

These golden get togethers are always tough for me. I have a tough calendar with riding and showing my dogs. However....There is an agility trial in Midland in May I think, that "maybe" just "maybe" I might go to. I would LOVE to see some of my area friends stop by if they could.  I don't let my dogs "play" with other dogs during trials (going to parks after) too much risk of injury and the entries are paid.  However after on Sunday is a possibility. 

However Teddi if we move to AKC might be running at that trial too (if we go) It is indoors on dirt which is a footing I will run her on. I have only looked at my tentative schedule up to AKC Agility National end of March. After the first of the year I will start to look at April and May events. 

Ann


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

hh2420 said:


> Aww we missed it. Coop and his new brother would love to come and meet with other goldens. We live about 25 minutes from Frankenmuth (Grand Blanc).


My BIL (the one who sucks with animals) lives in Grand Blanc. 

And Ann, it would be a lot easier for us if we planned months ahead of time too. And preferably something not in winter, because we hate driving in it. lol.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

hh2420 said:


> Aww we missed it. Coop and his new brother would love to come and meet with other goldens. We live about 25 minutes from Frankenmuth (Grand Blanc).


 
Tinkerbell and I live in Burton. I hope to be able to make a few more of the meet ups next year.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I'm in Traverse City. Better to think about coming up here in the summer (lots of fun, and I'm only a mile or so from Moomer's Ice Cream!!!)


----------



## hh2420 (Dec 28, 2008)

We love Traverse City! Especially in the summer!
We just visited Orion Oaks Dog Park a few weeks ago and were really impressed. What a cool place! We would love to meet up sometime if anyone else would.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Pointgold said:


> I'm in Traverse City. Better to think about coming up here in the summer (lots of fun, and I'm only a mile or so from Moomer's Ice Cream!!!)


OMG I LOVE MOOMER'S ICE CREAM. I always get their dirt sundae. My aunt and uncle live in Traverse City, and I think that's where the previous owners of Maxie are moving. 

And yeah, LOL, I understand why it would be better in summer. You're lucky though with the snow, we just got some last night and it was this nasty slushy stuff. I hate it. It might as well not snow at all if it's gonna be like this.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Mssjnnfer said:


> OMG I LOVE MOOMER'S ICE CREAM. I always get their dirt sundae. My aunt and uncle live in Traverse City, and I think that's where the previous owners of Maxie are moving.
> 
> And yeah, LOL, I understand why it would be better in summer. You're lucky though with the snow, we just got some last night and it was this nasty slushy stuff. I hate it. It might as well not snow at all if it's gonna be like this.


 
Moomer's is fantastic. My kids went to school with the Plummers. And my youngest actually wore a cow suit for their grand opening. A cow got out of their pasture and my Paul was running down the road in the cow suit to help catch it. What a hoot!
I LOVE their Coconut Almond Delight ice cream - it is addictive! And if you are really lucky, sometimes Grandma has made home made pies - a slice of ANY flavor with a scoop of vanilla is pure bliss...

As for the snow... my dear, you and I have a completely different definition of the word "lucky"... 
We have slush, which freezes, and is then covered by lake effect snow. FEETS of it. Treacherous at best...


----------



## jaxx_n_gunner (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi! I'm new here, but my husband and I love meeting up with other golden owners and their dogs, we love to socialize our boys..... We would be up for any meet up in the detroit area.... Heather


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

jaxx_n_gunner said:


> Hi! I'm new here, but my husband and I love meeting up with other golden owners and their dogs, we love to socialize our boys..... We would be up for any meet up in the detroit area.... Heather


Hi Heather! I am not far from you! I live in Livonia. I am hoping there might be one get together over the course of the summer I can attend. I have a busy schedule because I show my non golden dog agility. Actually my goldie girl will do some this coming year too. 

I just wanted to say hi back and WELCOME! 

Ann


----------



## jaxx_n_gunner (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome Max_mom!


----------



## hh2420 (Dec 28, 2008)

Anyone want to plan a meetup for sometime in late April or May? We could do Orion Oaks (Lake Orion) which is not too far for our Detroit people or try Frankenmuth?
We would love to meet up!


----------



## kiranddoug (Jun 16, 2009)

Come on Michigan people! Let's do a BIG golden get together:woot2::wiggle::banana:


----------

